# Greengage whine



## Unklejudy (Feb 23, 2020)

I’ve built two Greengage overdrives. Both work fine and sound great, but there is a whine when I crank them up. This whine is also picked up by other pedals even when the Greenage is off(bypassed), but disappears when I disconnect the 9v from the Greengage. I suspect the charge pump as the first one I installed fried. Is this a common issue?

Also the volume is very loud, I only have it at 9oclock for just above unity.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 23, 2020)

Are these TC1044SCPA's from Tayda, there seems to be a trend with them?


----------



## Unklejudy (Feb 23, 2020)

Thanks for you reply. I’m not sure, one was from Musikding.de, but I don’t know where they get them from.  What would be a better alternative?


----------



## music6000 (Feb 23, 2020)

I always use  Intersil *7660SCPAZ*


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 25, 2020)

I have built two of these and didn't experience any whine, I got my TC1044s from Mouser.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 25, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I have built two of these and didn't experience any whine, I got my TC1044s from Mouser.


Can you post a Picture of your Mouser TC1044S.
Tayda sells the 7660SCPAZ also & it's cheaper.
I buy mine Locally.
I've built around 30+ pedals with 7660SCPAZ and never had a Fail.
..... If it aint broke, don't fix it!


----------



## music6000 (Feb 25, 2020)

Unklejudy said:


> Thanks for you reply. I’m not sure, one was from Musikding.de, but I don’t know where they get them from.  What would be a better alternative?


I have studied your TC1044S, They look like genuine Microchip stock and should be Good.
May I ask if you accidently plugged 18v into the pedals, you mentioned frying one!
The other query i have is, are you running digital effects from the same supply with a Daisy chain connected to these TC1044S pedals.
Do you get a slightly audible  thud     thud     thud       thud coming from your Amps speaker when not playing.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## music6000 (Feb 25, 2020)

Same brand *Microchip* as he has.


----------



## Devoureddeth (Feb 25, 2020)

I have experienced this issue as well I received mine from Mouser. I don't notice it in a live setting, but practicing it is a bit annoying I figured it was the TC1044S I have been told that you shouldn't socket them but I am not sure how true that is.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 25, 2020)

I socket mine and daisy chain them. No whine. DigiKey parts.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 25, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> I socket mine and daisy chain them. No whine. DigiKey parts.


Does your TC1044S read exactly like this:


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 25, 2020)

I’m not at home to check but I’ll see once I am.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 25, 2020)

Found an old build pic, they look the same but the lettering is AGJ 1820 as opposed to TV8 1906


----------



## music6000 (Feb 25, 2020)

It seems to be with Tayda TC1044S but PedalPCB confirms that's what he uses & never had an Issue.

RCZ just confirmed his Tayda TC1044S was faulty.
Put a 7660SCPAZ in & solved his Issue.


----------



## Devoureddeth (Feb 25, 2020)

music6000 said:


> It seems to be with Tayda TC1044S but PedalPCB confirms that's what he uses & never had an Issue.
> 
> RCZ just confirmed his Tayda TC1044S was faulty.
> Put a 7660SCPAZ in & solved his Issue.


Maybe I will try this as well


----------



## music6000 (Feb 25, 2020)

Devoureddeth said:


> I have experienced this issue as well I received mine from Mouser. I don't notice it in a live setting, but practicing it is a bit annoying I figured it was the TC1044S I have been told that you shouldn't socket them but I am not sure how true that is.



Does yours TC1044S look exactly like this with the same Text?
I only believe in the Machine Sockets like this :


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 25, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Does yours TC1044S look exactly like this with the same Text?
> I only believe in the Machine Sockets like this :
> 
> View attachment 3233



+1 on machine sockets.


----------



## Unklejudy (Feb 26, 2020)

music6000 said:


> I have studied your TC1044S, They look like genuine Microchip stock and should be Good.
> May I ask if you accidently plugged 18v into the pedals, you mentioned frying one!
> The other query i have is, are you running digital effects from the same supply with a Daisy chain connected to these TC1044S pedals.
> Do you get a slightly audible  thud     thud     thud       thud coming from your Amps speaker when not playing.


It was on a multi out isolated power supply, but I tried having it on its own supply (a EHX 9v), and also a 9v battery. No thud from the amp. No to 18v.


----------



## Devoureddeth (Feb 26, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Does yours TC1044S look exactly like this with the same Text?
> I only believe in the Machine Sockets like this :
> 
> View attachment 3233



I realized I used MAX 1044, which may explain it, I had some leftover from another build. I will swap this out seems like this is a similar issue people have had with this IC. I may try a 7660SCPAZ, to see it this helps.


----------

